# Murder Construct firing shotz at da djentz



## DLG (Jul 18, 2012)

Murder Construct is an American deathgrind band from Los Angeles, California. The band members are Travis Ryan (Cattle Decapitation), Leon del Muerte (Exhumed, D.I.S., ex-Impaled, ex-Phobia), Kevin Fetus (Watch me Burn, Fetus Eaters), Caleb Schneider (Bad Acid Trip) and Danny Walker (Intronaut, Exhumed, ex-Jesu, ex-Uphill Battle).



pay attention to the lyrics


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 18, 2012)

I lol'd many-a-times.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 18, 2012)

I lol'ed (even as a djent fan)


but they're pretty late to hop on the djent-hating bandwagon


----------



## Zulphur (Jul 18, 2012)

This is fucking awesome .


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 18, 2012)

I like this.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 18, 2012)

saw this the other day on their facebook, pretty lulz. these guys are sick!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 18, 2012)

I was about to post this song myself. I LOVE TRAVIS RYAN!

Fuck cattle decapitation though


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 18, 2012)

Anywhere Travis sings on is fucking amazing.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 18, 2012)

the lyrics are quite brilliant, music aint bad at all


----------



## DLG (Jul 18, 2012)

Mega-Mads said:


> I was about to post this song myself. I LOVE TRAVIS RYAN!
> 
> Fuck cattle decapitation though



no love for cattle decap? their new album is easily in my top 5 of the year.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 18, 2012)

They never really got to me? I dont really know why. I havent heard the new album though. Maybe i should give it a spin. Ill report back later


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 18, 2012)

Mega-Mads said:


> They never really got to me? I dont really know why. I havent heard the new album though. Maybe i should give it a spin. Ill report back later



I was never much of a cattle decap fan till I heard this new album, its good stuff, and good production.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 18, 2012)

On the bright side for djent, you're nobody 'till somebody hates you.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 18, 2012)

lol this is awesome

they could have been a little bit more direct but ehh


----------



## Nerd Destroyer (Jul 18, 2012)

As much as I thoroughly enjoyed this and laughed at a lot of the lyrics (born with a silver macbook in your mouth, oh lawdy), I'm not sure I'd be taking shots at anyone if I was playing deathgrind, y'know? :<


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it's ironic that they're taking aim at djent bands for all sounding the same while they sound like every other deathgrind band in the world. Meh.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 18, 2012)

Nerd Destroyer said:


> As much as I thoroughly enjoyed this and laughed at a lot of the lyrics (born with a silver macbook in your mouth, oh lawdy), I'm not sure I'd be taking shots at anyone if I was playing deathgrind, y'know? :<



Metalheads fighting about which one of their respective sub-genre's is better is always lulzy


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 18, 2012)

lol nice


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 18, 2012)

When I hear close minded people like that, and that represent a genre as a whole it makes me somewhat ashamed to say that I like metal. I never want somebody to hear that I say that I like metal, only to have them misconstrue that and they assume I like this.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 18, 2012)

DLG said:


> no love for cattle decap? their new album is easily in my top 5 of the year.



Yeah seriously, crazy shit on that album. Not sure why the hate.

I thought this video was more 'fuck deathcore-centric' when I think breakdowns, rich white kids and super low tuned guitars, that's where my mind goes. (Not saying all deathcore is like that though, calm down  )


----------



## Kkoznarek (Jul 18, 2012)

Lulzy but Murder Construct is probably going to go down as one of the best metal super-groups of all time.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Successful trolls are successful. 

Seriously, anything Travis Ryan touches is gold. Best vocalist in metal, hands down.

On another note, I can see where the hate in this song comes from. So many shitty deathcore bands are trying to sound djenty and it falls completely flat. Too many people have failed to recognize that it's not a genre.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 18, 2012)

That was awesome. 

I think it was aimed more at genericore kids too, a lot of the "djent" guys have pretty crazy chops.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like my 2:46 back.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 18, 2012)

So this is like grindcore for hipsters?


----------



## barfarkas (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in. Fuck it. The pretty boy image thing sucks.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That was awesome.
> 
> I think it was aimed more at genericore kids too, a lot of the "djent" guys have pretty crazy chops.



i thought the bit about point and clicking being so rewarding was what really set the sights on djent


----------



## Opion (Jul 19, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> So this is like grindcore for hipsters?



This made me  so fucking hard...


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pointing and clicking to help create music > not making music at all

Don't get why people are so negative toward other peoples' ways of creating music. Even if it does suck, who gives a shit? Don't listen to it!

I laughed throughout the song, a lot of it _is_ funny, it just seems pretty arrogant.


----------



## Joose (Jul 19, 2012)

It'd be funnier if the song wasn't just utterly terrible. Holy fuck, I wish I could take back listening to that.


----------



## square stomp (Jul 19, 2012)

"Bred for lame"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'd like my 2:46 back.




Rick wanted breakdowns in it


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 19, 2012)

I think the made a song sound that terrible on purpose, to be Ironic.

I mean those terrible (yet funny) lyrics over Bluffed death riffing, and some un-catchy phrasing for the vocals.

For a song with all those neat dudes it sounds like nothing I care to listen to again.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

That was fucking awesome, Travis is an amazing vocalist, and deathgrind kicks ass.

Fuck da haterz.


----------



## Joose (Jul 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Rick wanted breakdowns in it




So did I.  lol


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 19, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> That was fucking awesome, Travis is an amazing vocalist, and deathgrind kicks ass.
> 
> Fuck da haterz.



new cattle decap is so sick, even better live. His vocals patterns are so catchy.



The joke tune the thread is about, is kinda a joke.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

^The new Cattle Decapitation is stunning.

Sidenote: not once in my life have I said anything about "haters/haterz" and not been joking around


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 19, 2012)

barfarkas said:


> I'm in. Fuck it. The pretty boy image thing sucks.



Again, since when is 'djent' linked to 'pretty boys', the heads of the scene seem to be long haired, bearded mean aged 20 to 40.


----------



## Zulphur (Jul 19, 2012)

Fuck, that Cattle Decapitation song was even better . Travis is a freaking machine.


----------



## -42- (Jul 19, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> So this is like grindcore for hipsters?


No, that's Daughters and The Locust.







So what if I like those bands too? So sue me.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 19, 2012)

sakeido said:


> i thought the bit about point and clicking being so rewarding was what really set the sights on djent



And the line about 9 string guitars


----------



## DLG (Jul 19, 2012)

travis strikes me as a real smart dude, the lyrics are pretty obviously very tongue in cheek, I thought. 

They're obviously taking shots at the garbage trendhopping deathcore, djentcore kids who have more money and equipment than talent or originality, not saying "all new music sucks bro, everyone should sound like napalm death"

WE MUST DEMOLISH THIS FUCKING TURD YOU POLISHED

^probably the best line of the year though


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 19, 2012)

"OMG guize so theres this thing called duh-jent an kids use these crazy guitarz with more than 6 stringz (LOL), and thay have sometimez singy vocals an w/e lol"-Travis Ryan upon hearing about Periphery 2 days ago.

But nah, I love Catt Decap but in my opinion it's lame when people rant about genres/most music things. Makes me vicariously embarrassed, all these tr00 bands have "old man yells at cloud" syndrome, e.g getting mad about stuff that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Zulphur (Jul 19, 2012)

You clearly don't get it .


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 19, 2012)

Zulphur said:


> You clearly don't get it .



I got it, what's not to get. Band makes joke tune about djent/new music/production/mediocrity. 2 deep 4 me I guess bro.

There was some smart lines in there definitely, but unless Travis wrote this song to make fun of people who think like the ones I just described, I got 100% of it.

Just wait, Uncreative sorta just confirmed my suspicions man. Travis is a butthurt metal nerd, who just so happens to be in a sick band.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jul 19, 2012)

DLG said:


> travis strikes me as a real smart dude, the lyrics are pretty obviously very tongue in cheek, I thought.
> 
> They're obviously taking shots at the garbage trendhopping deathcore, djentcore kids who have more money and equipment than talent or originality, not saying "all new music sucks bro, everyone should sound like napalm death"
> 
> ...




No, he just bitches and cries about EVERYTHING. He's a miserable person to be around, if you have to be around him. I couldn't go one day without hearing about the 'born with a silver mac book in the mouth' thing. He says it all the time (in reference to any band that has come out in the last 10 years) so it's not surprising that it finally ended up in a song. But what is surprising is that he maintains this stance while professing that the Faceless is 'the only good band to come out in the last 10-15 years'. Though he ultimately ended up turning on them, or at least Michael Keene. I didn't listen to it, but I can tell you it's not just about 'djent' it's about anybody that has any type of advantage and hasn't 'proven' themselves, put in enough time or done enough hard work etc. _in his eyes._
He has serious insecurity issues and becomes very jealous and even irate at other peoples success- especially if he thinks they don't deserve it. This is easily demonstrated- just ask him about Dave Astor/Pathology sometime, sit back, and watch the fireworks.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 19, 2012)

I laughed, then I realized that the Periphery song I was listening too was much better than this so I turned it back on 



Uncreative123 said:


> while professing that the Faceless is 'the only good band to come out in the last 10-15 years



Really?  It seemed like there was a pretty blatant shot at Sumerian and all their bands in that video


----------



## static07 (Jul 19, 2012)

You know what is realy lame? ... making a song to say someone/something else is lame. I didn't laugh, I didn't even smirk. It's just not funny. It's not aimed at Djent, it's aimed at musicians that homerecord, use SD 2.0 (point and click) and use 9-strings. It's not even bashing the "genre", it's just bitching about other musicians for their choices. Pathetic.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 19, 2012)

Listened again, song is sick, but those lyrics are fucking horribly written


----------



## wakjob (Jul 19, 2012)

Was this song written in 1988? Sounds like it.


----------



## DLG (Jul 19, 2012)

wakjob said:


> Was this song written in 1988? Sounds like it.



there were no macbooks in 1988.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess I can understand that it looks petty to take the time to rag other musicians within a piece of music, but I really can empathize with the spirit behind it.

There seems to be a sort of generation-gap in metal that is evident here. Let's face it- the music industry and general attitudes towards certain types of music have changed drastically even within the past 10 years. It seems that not too long ago, metal was significantly less popular than it is now and what it took to be successful is a lot different than it is now. 

It probably chaps some of the veterans out there to see that, thanks to technology, the game has changed: now to the songwriter here, it seems that if somebody can buy enough gear, spend enough time editing, and make enough connections online with people that they'll be successful and maybe get a record deal, a far cry from the money-losing tireless grind that might still leave the artist broke and obscure. (Of course, it seems neither here nor there to mention that the music- however it is made and however it reaches the audience- must still be good )


----------



## failshredder (Jul 19, 2012)

Lyrics: hilarious. Song: awful. Jesus christ that guitar tone is terrible and floppy-sounding.


----------



## DLG (Jul 19, 2012)

how many of you are butthurt by this but loved this when it came out?


----------



## Necris (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never liked Pantera.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 19, 2012)

Guys. He owns a macbook silver pro himself  I saw it in the cattle decapitation studio report. 

Anyway. I bought the new Cattle Decapitation album today.. SICK STUFF!


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 19, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> So this is like grindcore for hipsters?



nah, it's deathgrind. you know, shit like terrorizer, assuck, origin, pig destroyer...i see a lot of discouraged djent fans in here so i just want to reassure you that this is indeed how the rest of the metal community views djent, good day


----------



## no_dice (Jul 19, 2012)

I prefer to judge bands on their individual merits, rather than the genre they belong to. There are d***t bands I like a lot (I can't bring myself to even type that stupid word), and there are deathgrind bands that I can't stand. I was expecting to like MC a lot more, given the pedigree behind the members, but I just can't get into it.


----------



## Joose (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, deathgrind is pretty gay.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 19, 2012)

i can see why a djent fan would say that. there are no siqq polyrhythms to bounce around to nor are there any out of place ambient clean guitars over chugging the same 2 notes. only riffs.


----------



## DLG (Jul 19, 2012)

thread is getting heated. I offer this as a token of peace


----------



## -42- (Jul 19, 2012)

Joose said:


> I just went a listened to all of the deathgrind bands that have been mentioned in this thread; and I have to say what I hate hearing people say.... it all sounds the same.


So let me get this straight. 

You think this:



Sounds exactly like this:



You're free not to like any music you please, but c'mon...


----------



## synrgy (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not reading through 3 pages, so I apologize if somebody already said this, but:

I can't help but be amused that there's a breakdown in a song that's lyrically taking a shot at breakdowns.


----------



## kerska (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't understand the point. Metal is metal regardless if it's djent or deathcore or whatever. If someone is taking the time to make music, no matter if they're pointing and clicking or doing whatever, they're still putting forth an effort and taking the time to create something.

Just taking shots at someone for playing a certain style or because they use a certain method of writing is ignorant and immature. We're all playing a metal, whether it be deathcore, djent or whatever. We should all support each other regardless.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Rick wanted a better sounding song.



I think that's what you meant to put.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 19, 2012)

kerska said:


> I don't understand the point. Metal is metal regardless if it's djent or deathcore or whatever. If someone is taking the time to make music, no matter if they're pointing and clicking or doing whatever, they're still putting forth an effort and taking the time to create something.
> 
> Just taking shots at someone for playing a certain style or because they use a certain method of writing is ignorant and immature. We're all playing a metal, whether it be deathcore, djent or whatever. We should all support each other regardless.



lol sorry I can't support all of metal. so many times I've had conversations go 
"whoa you listen to metal!? I never woulda guessed!"
"yeah man I've been listening to pretty much nothing but for years now"

then, suddenly,
"so you mean power metal like Dragonforce?" - nope, I hate those guys
"you mean Finntroll?" - nope, I don't even understand the point of this band
"ahhh you like the shred stuff like Dream Theater?" - hell no 
"enemies of metal your death is our reward, fkin 3 inches of blood yeaaaaaah!" - get away from me 

so much metal is completely shitty music, just like most rock 'n' roll was really bad at the time - we only hear the best of the best anymore these days - most thrash was really bad, most rap is really bad, more electronic music is really bad, etc... 

i support bands, not genres


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's keep this civil, guys.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I'm not reading through 3 pages, so I apologize if somebody already said this, but:
> 
> I can't help but be amused that there's a breakdown in a song that's lyrically taking a shot at breakdowns.



That's kind of the point, actually.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2012)

Joose said:


> Yeah, deathgrind is pretty gay.



I thought we made it pretty clear that that particular terminology is ban-worthy. Guess you need a week of reinforcement.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2012)

DLG said:


> thread is getting heated. I offer this as a token of peace




This is better than anything discussed thusfar in this thread.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 19, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> nah, it's deathgrind. you know, shit like terrorizer, assuck, origin, pig destroyer...i see a lot of discouraged djent fans in here so i just want to reassure you that this is indeed how the rest of the metal community views djent, good day



Lol @ "the metal community"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 19, 2012)

Idk why you're getting yo panties in a bunch!?

I just bought a macbook pro and a jp7 with aftermaths and s2.0 so i can cover this


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Idk why you're getting yo panties in a bunch!?
> 
> I just bought a macbook pro and a jp7 with aftermaths and s2.0 so i can cover this



Fuck the Jp7, you need one of these www.rondomusic.com/9.String.Guitars


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 19, 2012)

ahahaah the caption "Because 8 Is NOT Enough...." the people at rondo are probably like "what the fuck are people playing on this shit "


----------



## brutalslam (Jul 19, 2012)

Great song, Great lyrics.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a good thing the had the lyrics in text, otherwise it would have been entirely lost on me.


----------



## Miijk (Jul 19, 2012)

Shaunheiser said:


> I think it's ironic that they're taking aim at djent bands for all sounding the same while they sound like every other deathgrind band in the world. Meh.



It wasn't just me huh... not very thought out imo  altho It's still funny


----------



## iamthefonz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmm... interesting laptop choice Mr. Ryan.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 19, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> No, he just bitches and cries about EVERYTHING. He's a miserable person to be around, if you have to be around him. I couldn't go one day without hearing about the 'born with a silver mac book in the mouth' thing. He says it all the time (in reference to any band that has come out in the last 10 years) so it's not surprising that it finally ended up in a song. But what is surprising is that he maintains this stance while professing that the Faceless is 'the only good band to come out in the last 10-15 years'. Though he ultimately ended up turning on them, or at least Michael Keene. I didn't listen to it, but I can tell you it's not just about 'djent' it's about anybody that has any type of advantage and hasn't 'proven' themselves, put in enough time or done enough hard work etc. _in his eyes._
> He has serious insecurity issues and becomes very jealous and even irate at other peoples success- especially if he thinks they don't deserve it. This is easily demonstrated- just ask him about Dave Astor/Pathology sometime, sit back, and watch the fireworks.



I mean it when I say that you can literally tell this from the song. It's kinda sad really, elitists stuck in a rut over how the music industry should be and judging when you're allowed to call yourself a good band.


----------



## DLG (Jul 19, 2012)

iamthefonz said:


> Hmm... interesting laptop choice Mr. Ryan.




I'm sure his parents bought it for him for his 35th birthday after they got him his carcassmobile the year before.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 19, 2012)

We're not turning this into a guitar pr0n thread - we have enough of those.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> That's kind of the point, actually.


Very similar to Cephalic Carnage taking the piss out of sceney-deathcore/metalcore with Dying Will be the Death of Me.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Jul 19, 2012)

^tis a much better song though.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 19, 2012)

yeah Anomalies rules, that used to be one of my favorite albums.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 19, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> nah, it's deathgrind. you know, shit like terrorizer, assuck, origin, pig destroyer...i see a lot of discouraged djent fans in here so i just want to reassure you that this is indeed how the rest of the metal community views djent, good day




You kinda proved my point.... ironically


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 19, 2012)

It's never not funny to see old metal/hardcore dudes get worked up over petty shit kids are doing.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to record so much shitty ultra lofi music just to  when people react the way a lot of the people in this thread are.

EDIT: In b4 "Portal sucks".


----------



## kamello (Jul 19, 2012)

.....Im the only one here who thinks that as long as the music is good everything is fine? who the fuck cares about your methods for recording?


----------



## decypher (Jul 19, 2012)

i think it's funny. The term "progressive" has become a joke itself anyway (here's my new GP6 progressive song!!11!!... blah blah fuck it, not another one, thanks)


----------



## mithologian (Jul 20, 2012)

-42- said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You think this:
> 
> ...




Origin is grind now?


----------



## McKay (Jul 20, 2012)

+1 To understanding this. Anyone else miss when Djent was actually heavy and borrowed a lot from Sikth/Meshuggah? A lot of it now comes across as pop punk dressed as heavy music.

Then again, there are quite a few really great Djent bands out there so meh.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 20, 2012)

McKay said:


> +1 To understanding this. Anyone else miss when Djent was actually heavy and borrowed a lot from Sikth/Meshuggah? A lot of it now comes across as pop punk dressed as heavy music.
> 
> Then again, there are quite a few really great Djent bands out there so meh.



DEFEND TRUE DJENT!


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 20, 2012)

It's all about finding "your" audience. There's always going to be opinion and preference. It's gonna be hard to change people's minds on what they like and what "supposedly is deemed "good" and occasionally it's hard to know the context. Is it serious or satire?
Anyways just putting it out there to try to diffuse forum hostility between cheap whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 20, 2012)

I love how judgemental against other types of metal these war death doom grind whatever the fuck people are. 

Although I preferred it to most djent out there, the truth is, to me their music still sounds more regurgitated and unoriginal than the shit they are pointing the finger at. Completely one dimensional, and false. 

We all know you're not an ACTUAL demon so shhhhh with the fake voice...If Satan came to earth or a war full of mythical beasts actually occurred you'd be pissing your pants in the corner of a room with your bullet belt rattling as you cry. 

So... if you've spent a few months on the road sleeping in filth and you decide to grow a beard, get tattoos or dress like shit to fit in with how your mates look, it doesn't mean you are more creative than a kid born with a silver mb pro in his mouth and a Bieber haircut singing in falsetto over Meshuggah grooves..

It just means you are a different kind of retarded


----------



## DLG (Jul 20, 2012)

^post of the week


----------



## Necris (Jul 20, 2012)

If you're going to use Deathgrind of all genres as a vehicle to point out how derivative and uninspired another type of music is then the song you write and the album that contains said song had better be genre redefining.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 20, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Lol @ "the metal community"



I also lol'd. I don't know how many people really care about the opinions of angry nerds over the internet.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol  Well guys.. Quit the bashing. Murder Construct made a song about a stereotype. Get over it. Its not a personal assault on you. its not an assault on bulb either. Its more like an assault on those people who thinks that gear will save them. Its like tonehunters and blues lawyers. People which think they buy their talent. 

I know alot of these people, and i count myself as one of them. I've never been one of those types who sat down and practiced 8 hours a day. I got a time consuming job, and loads of other hobbies. But its still like a big share of my income is being spended on gear.

So conseus:

Dont take this song personal, its not aimed at you.
If you're being offended by this, then i would advice you to think about yourself.
 Drink beer, reject christ!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I'm a tonehunter (amp whore) but I know that the gear won't change my shit playing, I just like hearing my shit in different sonic platforms


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree that a ton of 'djent' bands are kinda just hopping on the bandwagon, but that's true of every other genre known to man. People hear something they like and are influenced by that. It's up to the listener to choose what they do and do not like.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 20, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I agree that a ton of 'djent' bands are kinda just hopping on the bandwagon, but that's true of every other genre known to man. People hear something they like and are influenced by that. It's up to the listener to choose what they do and do not like.



That's hoe I've felt all along. People complain about the flood of bands in the style (which honestly is a pretty small facet of the metal community, despite that it is growing more and more). But what genre is that not the case of? I don't think anyone could name one. ESPECIALLY when the "genre" is new and just coming out of the woodwork. I find that complaint to be the absolute weakest of any about djent, because its just bullshit


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 21, 2012)

The song is fucking brutal man! Love that! Made a post on my blog too.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 21, 2012)

McKay said:


> +1 To understanding this. Anyone else miss when Djent was actually heavy and borrowed a lot from Sikth/Meshuggah? A lot of it now comes across as pop punk dressed as heavy music.
> 
> Then again, there are quite a few really great Djent bands out there so meh.




I enjoy my fair share of pop punk, I like the poppier djent bands asmuch as Meshuggah and SiKth. 2 Sides of the same coin man!


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry did not enjoy personally because i do enjoy bands like periphery and etc etc.
I think this song was more about the stupid kids who just play the same chug chords and have stupid ass lyrics. Because honestly, periphery has some of the most complex lyrics of any band I listen to (except for btbam...they are king imo). While these lyrics make sense...there is just no depth.

just like I said...i think it could be stretched to include the shitty metal bands that are young ass kids just doing dumb shit. ya dig?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah the song isn't so much poking at "proggresive groove metal", as it is poking at the new generation of internet savvy musician's copying other internet savvy musician's in attempt to gain success. Which could apply to the above in many cases.


----------



## McKay (Jul 22, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> *We all know you're not an ACTUAL demon so shhhhh with the fake voice...*If Satan came to earth or a war full of mythical beasts actually occurred you'd be pissing your pants in the corner of a room with your bullet belt rattling as you cry.



lolwut


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm enjoying the SSO kiddies getting their panties in a bunch because someone's calling out some of the things most treasured around here..

Now that being said I thought the song was pretty cool. I heard "deathgrind" and was set to listen to a hot mess which was a waste of time, but I actually like the song. Deathgrind isn't exactly groundbreaking or original, and usually when I hear those bands it makes me want to take an aspirin and have a nap..but it beats the whole "cyber-metal"/djent crap. Gimme some good ol' stupid ass blasting aggression over that mess anyday


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 23, 2012)

This is honestly so lame, not even regarding how generic their song was but it seems like every deathcore kid feels like they have the right to rip on 'djent' now even though they were in the same place before that fad passed 

I know the song wasn't deathcore it's just what I've been seeing lately.

It seems like every 'genre' (oh god) has to go through a phase of ridicule anyways, there were thousands of bands that sounded exactly like suicide silence. That being said I'm not the biggest djent fan, just something I've noticed I guess.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 23, 2012)

deathcore and djent are equally laughable in my eyes (and ears). also i'm laughing hysterically @ that guy talkin about fake demons and satan and mythological beasts. class A clueless comedy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 23, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm enjoying the SSO kiddies getting their panties in a bunch because someone's calling out some of the things most treasured around here..
> 
> Now that being said I thought the song was pretty cool. I heard "deathgrind" and was set to listen to a hot mess which was a waste of time, but I actually like the song. Deathgrind isn't exactly groundbreaking or original, and usually when I hear those bands it makes me want to take an aspirin and have a nap..but it beats the whole "cyber-metal"/djent crap. Gimme some good ol' stupid ass blasting aggression over that mess anyday



Lol..complete with negrep..oh you kids


----------



## no_dice (Jul 23, 2012)

McKay said:


> +1 To understanding this. Anyone else miss when Djent was actually heavy and borrowed a lot from Sikth/Meshuggah? A lot of it now comes across as pop punk dressed as heavy music.
> 
> Then again, there are quite a few really great Djent bands out there so meh.



I would say I've never heard a djent band that sounded like pop punk, but I'm scared of what someone might post in response.


----------



## wakjob (Jul 23, 2012)

I hear elements of that 'BERT' sound on the low string all over the place now. I think its a byproduct of the 'tightest gain possible' trend over the last few years.

When you shelve the low clipping frequencies to 330Hz-720Hz its just gonna happen.

It's cool. Even Ola and Keith have it to some degree in there flavor of metal.

When I first heard modern djent metal, I thought someone was trying to revitalize Nu-metal. They share commonalities in that percussive pick-attack style of playing.

But this new generation has taken it way further. Much more interesting to the ear, more talented, more complex. It's integrated many historical styles of metal into something new.

That being said, I much prefer non-vocal/instrumental versions of this new anomaly. Like AAL, Cloud Kicker, and Chimpspanner... I'm getting too old for the 'spit-growl' and screaming.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jul 23, 2012)

wakjob said:


> That being said, I much prefer non-vocal/instrumental versions of this new anomaly. Like AAL, Cloud Kicker, and Chimpspanner... I'm getting too old for the 'spit-growl' and screaming.


 
 100%. To be completely honest, AAL turned me on to the entire 8 string thing, and the only reason I got into Periphery is because they released their first album as an instrumental. When you've got riffs that are that complex and intricate, I don't want to have to tune out the singer's voice just to enjoy what I enjoy about the song. Besides from the occasional ISIS, Tool, or Intronaut album plays, the first albums I listened to with lyrics in the past 6 months were Periphery II and Baroness' Yellow and Green. Otherwise, I've been just listening to everything from Horace Silver and Mahavishnu Orchestra to T.R.A.M. and Scale the Summit, all sans vocals.





To the OP, I laughed my balls off when I saw "BORN TO SUCK" come up . Its funny shit, I don't see how people could get bothered or annoyed by it


----------



## wakjob (Jul 23, 2012)

^
ISIS kicks ass.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 23, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> deathcore and djent are equally laughable in my eyes (and ears). also i'm laughing hysterically @ that guy talkin about fake demons and satan and mythological beasts. class A clueless comedy.



I'm talking about people in War Death Grind core whatever bands who put on a fake voice to sound like a monster. You're a grown man for fucks sake, I find it hilarious. I'm well clued up when it comes to heavy music too.


----------



## -42- (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are taking this shit so seriously. Most posters on here don't blink twice when listening to songs about rape, murder, poo-eating, whatever. But some band writes a song calling out a trend and everyone's panties are suddenly tied in sailor's knots?


----------



## Devour3d (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess tongue-in-cheek isn't a real thing anymore


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 24, 2012)

Devour3d said:


> I guess tongue-in-cheek isn't a real thing anymore


 
Nope, it's split into two sub-genres...

i) tongue-in-cheek-core

and

ii) tongue-in-cheek-grind

you just have to make sure you're talking about the right one...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 24, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> I'm talking about people in War Death Grind core whatever bands who put on a fake voice to sound like a monster. You're a grown man for fucks sake, I find it hilarious. I'm well clued up when it comes to heavy music too.


I don't think the point is to "sound like a monster" 

Out of curiosity, do you complain when people sing in falsetto? After all, you're a grown man for fucks sake, no one believes that you're a high pitched voiced fairy. Ffff, you ain't no pixie, who you think you're fooling?
TLDR; "anyone who doesn't sing only clean and 'normal' is a BIG FAT PHONEY, FAKER, PHONEY!"? Eh?

(To be clear, you saying they're trying to sound like monsters, makes you sound retarded, even though that probably isn't what you're going for either. )



EDIT: The username of the poster above me is hilariously appropriate.
EDIT2: And I didn't neg you, but whoever did, I agree with wholeheartedly. You're a cool guy, why you gotta be accusing people of trying to be demons?


----------



## bce5150 (Jul 24, 2012)

While I agree with his general perspective, it remains just as true concerning his "deathgrind" (or what have you) scene as it does the one he is criticizing. Both of them have legions of rehash and handfuls of great bands.


----------



## avenger (Jul 24, 2012)

The logical conclusion to this is to get your silver macbook pro, point and click some djent get travis on vocals...


Djentgrind... Djentgrind everywhere.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not commenting on djent, deathcore, deathgrind, trends, or shitty bands. I'm just here to say that: Travis Ryan is one of the best vocalists in metal. Holy shit.


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 24, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I don't think the point is to "sound like a monster"
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you complain when people sing in falsetto? After all, you're a grown man for fucks sake, no one believes that you're a high pitched voiced fairy. Ffff, you ain't no pixie, who you think you're fooling?
> TLDR; "anyone who doesn't sing only clean and 'normal' is a BIG FAT PHONEY, FAKER, PHONEY!"? Eh?



Even singing is "fake voice".
Personally I only like spoken word vocals in the persons native accent with no attempt to fit the words in a specific meter over my syncopated djent progressive metal.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 24, 2012)

Enjoyed it. Continued to listen to djent. 

ZERO FUCKS GIVEN!


----------



## wakjob (Jul 24, 2012)

Just sayin', I'd take Kiske over Cookie Monster 10 outta 10 times.

Jeff Walker, Marcel 'Schmier' Schirmer, Mille Petrozza are all pretty cool though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm of 2 minds on this type of thing. 

First, it does make me sad that there's so much in-fighting, bitching, and hating between various segments of metal. I don't need a musician to try and tell me what methods are acceptable to create metal. I don't need sites like Metalsucks bitching about bands they hate every day. it's not productive, and it doesn't help the genre as a whole. 

Second, getting one's panties in a bunch about this stuff is also stupid. Guess what, not everyone likes the music you do. That's okay. Not everyone is going to be reasonable in their dislike of the music you enjoy. That's okay too. Just say "fuck them" and move on. 

I like djent, but realize that it's fairly sterile, cliche, and 9 out of 10 songs have lyrics out of a physics textbook.

I like stuff grind genres, but realize that it's grating, overly harsh, devoid of dynamics, and I can only listen to so much in one sitting.

I like deathcore, but realize that a band like Emmure has the artistic merit of a turnip.

I like traditional metal, but realize that there is no such fucking thing as "troo brootal metalzz!!!" that will increase my imaginary metal street cred.

I like nu metal, but realize that there are a lot of bands that hopped on that type of thing that were no more than label created boy bands.

I like industrial, but... well... okay, industrial is perfectly flawless in every way. So, that doesn't really fit this post, but whatever. (note the humor)


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 24, 2012)

^ This is how I feel. I listen to all kinds of metal except lofi black metal shit. 

It seems to me though that people who play progressive music just shut up and get on with it while people trying to hold on to something that has been done over and over again seem much more threatened and outspoken about other forms of metal.

I actually think it's pathetic and sad. I know the video was a joke but it reiterates the fear driven elitism that so many bands in this genre cling so dearly on to so they can cover their own shortcomings by pointing the finger elsewhere.

Going to listen to Napalm Death now.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 24, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I don't think the point is to "sound like a monster"
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you complain when people sing in falsetto? After all, you're a grown man for fucks sake, no one believes that you're a high pitched voiced fairy. Ffff, you ain't no pixie, who you think you're fooling?
> TLDR; "anyone who doesn't sing only clean and 'normal' is a BIG FAT PHONEY, FAKER, PHONEY!"? Eh?
> ...



Dude I've been listening to metal for about 25 years. I don't mean just sing clean, and it's only a personal taste thing anyway, I love hard projected singing/screaming as well.

I just find that whole "pout your lips, furrow your brow and roll your eyes back" thing to do some killer lows is a crack up. 9 times out of ten it's just a cover, dudes pretending, for a whole myriad of psychological reasons, to be a bad ass. 

I'm really just poking fun with the monster thing though, I do love old school D.M and grind. I think Devin Townsend came up with it first in an interview about SYL disbanding. 

It read something along the lines of "there comes a point when a lot of metal becomes hilarious, let's face it, you're grown men with beards up on a stage making monster noises, does no one else see the humour in that?" 



I do Devin...I do


----------



## Jarmuh (Jul 24, 2012)

I still like Periphery's new album better than this lol.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 24, 2012)

Jarmuh said:


> I still like Periphery's new album better than this lol.



And it's very important that you make that distinction. Because... you know... art is all about winning.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 24, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> Dude I've been listening to metal for about 25 years. I don't mean just sing clean, and it's only a personal taste thing anyway, I love hard projected singing/screaming as well.
> 
> I just find that whole "pout your lips, furrow your brow and roll your eyes back" thing to do some killer lows is a crack up. 9 times out of ten it's just a cover, dudes pretending, for a whole myriad of psychological reasons, to be a bad ass.



Because I don't think wannabe monsters exist  but wannabe hardasses are indeed annoying.


----------



## McKay (Jul 25, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> I just find that whole "pout your lips, furrow your brow and roll your eyes back" thing to do some killer lows is a crack up. 9 times out of ten it's just a cover, dudes pretending, for a whole myriad of psychological reasons, to be a bad ass.



Your username is sol niger. You must be a Meshuggah fan, yet this quote perfectly describes Jens. What?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 25, 2012)

McKay said:


> Your username is sol niger. You must be a Meshuggah fan, yet this quote perfectly describes Jens. What?




I see your point, this is Jens Kidman singing though, I like 0:07


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots of rustled jimmies in this thread


----------



## traditional (Jul 25, 2012)

ITT: genre elitists complaining about genre elitism, and a few good dudes making worthwhile statements.


----------



## Necris (Jul 25, 2012)

Screaming and grunting are extremely silly, Singing is also extremely silly. I like both.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a few opinions I'd like to add 

All metal is regurgitated and unoriginal now. But that doesn't make it any less awesome!!! Quit getting mad. Some djent bands are great, some deathcore bands are great. Some death metal sucks, and yeah, some Dream Theatre sucks too! (all grindcore and thrash metal sucks ).

Who do you believe is the most original band you know? Because I bet someone else can find you 10 bands that sound just like them.

Hell, the only music that's original anymore is dubstep. But it's popular therefore it feels as though none of it is! But think about it, 5 years ago, IT DIDN'T EXIST!

And for the record, I fucking hate dubstep.

Can anyone PLEASE explain to me why it matters how original a band is? (I'd actually like an answer to this one)

And let me ask something about hating whole genre's. Let's pretend that you LOVE deathcore. But you hate Whitechapel. Since we're all supposed to hate everything in a genre that we hate, doesn't that mean that we should like everything in a genre that we like?

Do you see what I'm getting at?

So all of my stupid rants and questions lead to this. . . . . Just listen to what you do like, and ignore what you don't. And don't EVER just say you hate a band because of their genre, fanbase, looks, popularity or beliefs. 

EX: Do you know what I hate? Post-hardcore emo crap. Do you know what I love? The 'Set The World On Fire' album by Black Veil Brides.

Oh, and quit with the fucking sub-genre's of everything! Really, how specific do we need to get?

There are only a few thinks in metal I consider to be genres.

Heavy
Glam
Death
Black
Thrash
Metalcore
Deathcore
Djent (yes, I'm calling it a genre. It's not just a guitar tone anymore, suck it up)
Industrial
Techno-metal


Do you know why I give them all their own genre's? Because they all sound different from eachother!

Amon Amarth may sing about vikings but you know what they SOUND like? Death Metal!

Wow, this is a long, and probably annoying post. Sorry dudes/dudettes!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, and I thought the song was funny as hell.


----------



## DLG (Jul 26, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Hell, the only music that's original anymore is dubstep.



stopped reading here.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

DLG said:


> stopped reading here.


 
Then you skipped the part where I said that I fucking hate dubstep


----------



## wakjob (Jul 26, 2012)

Primus.


----------



## DLG (Jul 26, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Can anyone PLEASE explain to me why it matters how original a band is? (I'd actually like an answer to this one)



I'm guessing you are young and you grew up in the killswitch age, where a couple bands start a trend and then labels encourage blatant copying of these bands by signing rip offs by the dozens. 

That's not how it always was. Back in the day, the original bands got signed and promoted, not the copy cats. That's what a lot of these oldschool guys hate about this era. 

Look at early 90s death metal. Immolation, Incantation, Suffocation, Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Angel, Obituary, Death all of these bands have very distinct styles and they were signed and promoted because they were original. Clones came and went, but they never got the attention that clones get today. 

back then, people were trying to be original in order to get signed, now many are doing the opposite. they are riding the nuts of a trend in hopes of making it off the coattails of others. And it works a lot of the time. 

originality matters to a lot of these old heads because that's the world they grew up in and they miss it. simple as that.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 26, 2012)

DLG said:


> I'm guessing you are young and you grew up in the killswitch age, where a couple bands start a trend and then labels encourage blatant copying of these bands by signing rip offs by the dozens.
> 
> That's not how it always was. Back in the day, the original bands got signed and promoted, not the copy cats. That's what a lot of these oldschool guys hate about this era.
> 
> ...



 Please dude, metal has always had clones. Pointing out seven DM bands doesn't prove anything, what of the countless dozens of bands in their respective regional scenes? There was less money in styles like death metal then. Do you really think if 90's death metal had the same commercial viability as 00's metalcore there wouldn't have been a mass of generic DM bands getting signed *cough*roadrunner*cough*? Coalesce, Botch, Deadguy, 7 Angels 7 Plagues, Dillinger Escape Plan, Converge, and Deadwater Drowning all had super innovative sounds in metalcore, so whats your point?


----------



## DLG (Jul 26, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> Please dude, metal has always had clones. You mentioned these bands but what what of the countless dozens in their respective regional scenes? Pointing out seven DM bands doesn't prove anything, remember all the DM bands on Roadrunner records? If we were to use killswitch and metalcore as a reference I can point out seven metalcore bands who had their own innovative sounds. Coalesce, Botch, Deadguy, 7 Angels 7 Plagues, Dillinger Escape Plan, Converge, and Deadwater Drowning.



what shitty death metal clone bands did Roadrunner sign in the 90s?

Pretty sure just about all of them were awesome and original. Cynic? Pestilence? Disincarnate? Deicide? Possessed?

All awesome and original bands. 

And the metalcore bands you named are great. KSE had tons and tons of clones, they still do. Remember what Avenged Sevenfold used to sound like? Caliban?

There were also tons of DEP clone bands getting signed when Calculating broke.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 26, 2012)

DLG said:


> what shitty death metal clone bands did Roadrunner sign in the 90s?
> 
> Pretty sure just about all of them were awesome and original. Cynic? Pestilence? Disincarnate? Deicide? Possessed?
> 
> ...



Check out my post again, I fixed it (I keep thinking of better things to say after I post lol). There simply wasn't money in Death Metal then, but there was money for Killswitchcore. The Scenes were a lot more insular then any. Tapetrading, friends, and tours were pretty much the only reliable ways to find out about Death Metal bands back then. With the internet and the decent amount of capital invested in touring Killswitch made a bigger switch.


----------



## DLG (Jul 26, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> Check out my post again, I fixed it (I keep thinking of better things to say after I post lol). There simply wasn't money in Death Metal then, but there was money for Killswitchcore. The Scenes were a lot more insular then any. Tapetrading, friends, and tours were pretty much the only reliable ways to find out about Death Metal bands back then. With the internet and the decent amount of capital invested in touring Killswitch made a bigger switch.



which is pretty much exactly my point. this "anger" comes from people who miss how it was. I never said that music is shittier now than it was before. I'm saying that according to the way it was, the good bands floated to the top and the shitty clones were relegated to obscurity, which is no longer the case.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 26, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> Coalesce, Botch, Deadguy, 7 Angels 7 Plagues, Dillinger Escape Plan, Converge, and Deadwater Drowning all had super innovative sounds in metalcore



Let's be honest. I'm with you up until Deadwater Drowning. They were alright, but there was nothing innovative about chugging and minor 2nds.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 26, 2012)

no_dice said:


> Let's be honest. I'm with you up until Deadwater Drowning. They were alright, but there was nothing innovative about chugging and minor 2nds.



Innovative doesn't always have to be doing something for the first time ever musically. Let's be honest they weren't just "chugging and minor 2nds" they were pretty much the first band that could be considered Deathcore by modern standards. They had blast beats, low tuned guitars, tremolo pickings, At the Gates riffs, weird mathy sections, death growls, and semi-clean sections mixed into metalcore years before other bands picked up on those elements en masse.


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this song was created to try to become relevant to current trends while simultaneously expressing their dislike.

I'm not too familiar with this band but I bet a lot more people are talking about them now that they are hating on what's popular.

(oh look it worked, there's a 6 page thread mostly about them, and I've never heard about them on this forum or others.)

And I'm sorry but having a friend that is pretty much only into dub I can honestly say it's the least original music I've heard.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

wakjob said:


> Primus.


 
Fuck, I can't believe I forgot to list Primus as their own genre. That was stupid of me 

^ The above statement sounded sarcastic but it wasn't. I genuinely believe that Primus get's their own genre.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 26, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> Innovative doesn't always have to be doing something for the first time ever musically. Let's be honest they weren't just "chugging and minor 2nds" they were pretty much the first band that could be considered Deathcore by modern standards. They had blast beats, low tuned guitars, tremolo pickings, At the Gates riffs, weird mathy sections, death growls, and semi-clean sections mixed into metalcore years before other bands picked up on those elements en masse.



I want to say there were other bands doing the same thing, but since I can't think of any specifically, I'll give you the win on this one, though I feel like metalcore bands were taking death metal influence way before DWD. The bands that come to mind are early Eighteen Visions, Premonitions of War, With Dead Hands Rising, and some of the stuff Tribunal Records put out.


----------



## Joose (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I got banned for using a certain slur to describe deathgrind, lol. Oh well, should have thought that one through on a forum so large. Sorry!

Anyway, I'm certainly not "butthurt" by this song, as I'm not a djent (yes, as someone else said, it IS a sub-genre nowadays) fan for the most part. But "raw" metal is, for the most part and in my personal opinion, boring. It sounds like ass and is usually played by the stubborn assholes you just want to punch in the face when you meet them, because all they ever talk about is "real metal" and how everything else sucks.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Joose said:


> Anyway, I'm certainly not "butthurt" by this song, as I'm not a djent (yes, as someone else said, it IS a sub-genre nowadays) fan for the most part. But "raw" metal is, for the most part and in my personal opinion, boring. It sounds like ass and is usually played by the stubborn assholes you just want to punch in the face when you meet them, because all they ever talk about is "real metal" and how everything else sucks.



Or they're like me and they like raw, fast metal because it's different from all of the polished material out now (which is good). I originally started listening to heavier music when I got into punk. I was never really into the pop punk side of things. I loved hardcore and any other in your face music. 

I love technical music, too, but after a while, I need to listen to something different. I've been listening to a lot of crust lately, and it's very refreshing. It's kind of like listening to nothing but Holdsworth for a month. After a while, you need something different. 

Also, don't forget about deathgrind bands that don't sound stubborn like Misery Index and Impaled.


----------



## -42- (Jul 27, 2012)

Joose said:


> Anyway, I'm certainly not "butthurt" by this song, as I'm not a djent (yes, as someone else said, it IS a sub-genre nowadays) fan for the most part. But "raw" metal is, for the most part and in my personal opinion, boring. It sounds like ass and is usually played by the stubborn assholes you just want to punch in the face when you meet them, because all they ever talk about is "real metal" and how everything else sucks.


Elitism is a two way street dude. Keep those blanket statements to yourself.


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Or they're like me and they like raw, fast metal because it's different from all of the polished material out now (which is good). I originally started listening to heavier music when I got into punk. I was never really into the pop punk side of things. I loved hardcore and any other in your face music.
> 
> I love technical music, too, but after a while, I need to listen to something different. I've been listening to a lot of crust lately, and it's very refreshing. It's kind of like listening to nothing but Holdsworth for a month. After a while, you need something different.
> 
> Also, don't forget about deathgrind bands that don't sound stubborn like Misery Index and Impaled.



Absolutely. There is always sense in your views, sir.


As far as elitism, okay.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 27, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> And it's very important that you make that distinction. Because... you know... art is all about winning.



More like forums are all about sharing opinions? He didn't say anything about winning...


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 27, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> I have a few opinions I'd like to add
> 
> All metal is regurgitated and unoriginal now. But that doesn't make it any less awesome!!! Quit getting mad. Some djent bands are great, some deathcore bands are great. Some death metal sucks, and yeah, some Dream Theatre sucks too! *(all grindcore and thrash metal sucks ).*




Im trying not to get offended. 
I succeded. 

But i still disagree, since grind etc. is the "music" i love the most.


----------



## cronux (Jul 27, 2012)

i guess they are pissed off that djentz are taking all of the "metal spotlight" these days 

as for the whole djent thing i still have the same opinion: a watered down meshuggah with catchy clean choruses (because of dynamics and...stuff apparently), technically interesting but with no real balls 

but hey, 7/8/9 strings are up to production, digital amps and such are more popular because of it so yay!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 27, 2012)

cronux said:


> i guess they are pissed off that djentz are taking all of the "metal spotlight" these days
> 
> as for the whole djent thing i still have the same opinion: a watered down meshuggah with catchy clean choruses (because of dynamics and...stuff apparently), technically interesting but with no real balls
> 
> but hey, 7/8/9 strings are up to production, digital amps and such are more popular because of it so yay!



I think that this is the point:


groovemasta said:


> I'm pretty sure this song was created to try to become relevant to current trends while simultaneously expressing their dislike.



All the grind musicians i know are not there for the spotlight, girls etc. They're there for the satisfaction of making the music they love.

btw. when you see grind chicks, you will know that its definetly not for the chicks!!


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 27, 2012)

Mega-Mads said:


> All the grind musicians i know are not there for the spotlight, girls etc. They're there for the satisfaction of making the music they love.


I think it's more of hating on what the kids are doing/whats popular which is a pretty big trend in tr00 music like grindcore.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 27, 2012)

GAZA wrote a song like this about the "scene". The lyrics are a little more cryptic, but their opinion is still quite obvious.



They used you to clean up tears after a thrice show.
Fucking belt buckles everywhere.
Never digesting anything is a hell of a diet plan.
Here come the suit-bitches.
I watched them hollow out horses... Run.
They gored me once with a diverse portfolio.
Put a dollar in the box.
It's across for show and down to go.
I'm going to throw gristle at my guts.
It's like the sink of finding a lump.
I've got your black plague right here.
How long before the pain-junkies storm the gates?
God. It danced on us like black lung before our hearts gave out.
Put a dollar in the box.
It grew on us. It grew up like a sister.
While every time, celebrating your neck.
It's across for show and down to go.
Pray it's malignant. Prey it's malignant.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 27, 2012)

^See, I find the lyrics in that Gaza song to be far more intelligently written than those in the Murder Construct song (again, I quite enjoyed the song but those lyrics were suckage in terms of lyricism )


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 27, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> More like forums are all about sharing opinions? He didn't say anything about winning...



I guess... if I completely ignore the context his comment was made in.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 27, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> GAZA wrote a song like this about the "scene". The lyrics are a little more cryptic, but their opinion is still quite obvious.



Rep'd. I love Gaza. I find that song to be much more artistic and interesting lyrically than the OP.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Joose said:


> Absolutely. There is always sense in your views, sir.
> 
> 
> As far as elitism, okay.





Elitists are so stupid. They ruin everything.


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Do I detect etilitism towards elitists?


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 14, 2012)

I love when he says "king with a fake crown".
Travis obviously hates The Unspoken King.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 14, 2012)

I gotta say that people who listen to grindcore/black metal/insert genre name here, seem to be the most judgemental and closed minded musicians I have ever come across.

Of course there are exceptions, but in general the levels of ignorance/arrogance is incredible.

If I was to explain this logically i would guess that it's because they are always on the defensive liking something that is so corrosive to most normal people.

It's the classic mentality of the rejected kid who says "WELL I FUCKING HATE EVERYONE ELSE ANYWAY SO THERE" 

It's also probably born out of fear. Someone else is doing something that is so far out of their range or skill set that they have to discredit it in order to not face self doubt.

At the end of the day I love a lot of Grindcore related music (especially Converge and Napalm Death) because I love the frantic dirty and ugly nature of it. In small doses. Too much of it turns my brain to mush because it's the musical equivalent of someone yelling in your face. 

I also love elements of djent when it has passion and songwriting and not just a collection of ideas with high pitched vocals pasted over the top of soulless production values. 

I understand the hate but people should just leave each other alone. The fact that people are trying to create is a good thing and better than it's opposite. Like the genre doesn't face enough adversity as it is without you cocks bleating about "real metal"

You don't hear someone like Misha publicly bagging their music. Why even bother. Losers.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Dec 14, 2012)

This whole thing of a band poking fun/insulting other bands or the music industry is nothing new. If you do some research, you will find there is a history as old as popular music. 60's, 70's, 80's including pop, rock, blues and punk music all have great examples of this. Bob dylan and CCR are 2 that stick out straight away. Even early ratpack stuff at times is slinging shit at other artists. A big part of writing and recording music is the fact it gives you a chance to express your opinion, it has been used in various ways in the past. And I hope it will be used to offend, slander and make people question what they do, and who they are, long into the future. Art shouldn't be made politically correct.


Also, nice bump there guys!


----------



## -42- (Dec 14, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> I gotta say that people who listen to grindcore/black metal/insert genre name here, seem to be the most judgemental and closed minded musicians I have ever come across.


Way to embody what you claim to hate.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 14, 2012)

-42- said:


> Way to embody what you claim to hate.



Actually, his post was very well thought out, non-judgmental and unbiased. Being judgmental and telling someone they are being judgmental are not the same thing. This is a complete logic fallacy that waaaay too many people fall back on now. (Just the same as self defense is not the same thing as assault or murder)


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 15, 2012)

7JxN7 said:


> A big part of writing and recording music is the fact it gives you a chance to express your opinion, it has been used in various ways in the past. And I hope it will be used to offend, slander and make people question what they do, and who they are, long into the future. Art shouldn't be made politically correct.



 The problem is, though, that most people are totally on board with edginess, a devil-may-care attitude towards offending, or even a will to criticize until it's directed towards something that they like. I think that's how everyone is to an extent, but there was a time when metal was wildly unpopular and its fans were pretty good at putting on the "brave face" and laughing-off the put downs and whatnot. 

Now: everything sticks in someone's craw. Heck, here someone was so hot-and-bothered by the popularity of something they don't like and had to publish a song about it. And people are bothered by someone not liking what they like.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> Actually, his post was very well thought out, non-judgmental and unbiased. Being judgmental and telling someone they are being judgmental are not the same thing. This is a complete logic fallacy that waaaay too many people fall back on now. (Just the same as self defense is not the same thing as assault or murder)



What he said


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 16, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> I gotta say that people who listen to grindcore/black metal/insert genre name here, seem to be the most judgemental and closed minded musicians I have ever come across.



I couldn't agree less with this statement, seeing as I'm a huge fan of those genres (mainly grind). I"ll listen to damn near anything as long as my ear is entertained.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 16, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I couldn't agree less with this statement, seeing as I'm a huge fan of those genres (mainly grind). I"ll listen to damn near anything as long as my ear is entertained.



I assure you, you are not the norm. Extreme music fans, in general, are, more often than not, just glorified hipsters, in my experience. There's this perception that there's some kind of imaginary metal street cred.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 16, 2012)

I could make a long statement on why Travis might be a douche and why these djent kids are being really butthurt and why this is similiar to guys getting mad at a new popular trend in metal that will die out in around 2 years(Glam in the 80's, Pantera wannabe's of the early 2000's). 

But I won't.

I would go back to enjoying Murder Construct, BoO, Cattle Decapitation and Periphery


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 19, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> I assure you, you are not the norm. Extreme music fans, in general, are, more often than not, just glorified hipsters, in my experience. There's this perception that there's some kind of imaginary metal street cred.



This is EXACTLY what I was trying to get at. You manage to simplify things I am trying to say haha. Thank you


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 19, 2012)

WHOA! This song is EPIC! LOL! Fantastic!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 19, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 19, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> I assure you, you are not the norm. Extreme music fans, in general, are, more often than not, just glorified hipsters, in my experience. There's this perception that there's some kind of imaginary metal street cred.



While this may be true of the fans, I find that most people who actually play this kind of music are not like this. I play in a grindcore band, and everyone I've interacted with in my local scene are mostly laid back dudes who just wanna have a good time, no matter who's listening. As someone said earlier, no one plays grind to get popular, so getting mad about whatever's popular is just a waste of time. I personally don't care for djent at all, but calling it (or anything else) false or not music or whatever is fucking lame and just makes you look like an asshole


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 19, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> While this may be true of the fans, I find that most people who actually play this kind of music are not like this. I play in a grindcore band, and everyone I've interacted with in my local scene are mostly laid back dudes who just wanna have a good time, no matter who's listening. As someone said earlier, no one plays grind to get popular, so getting mad about whatever's popular is just a waste of time. I personally don't care for djent at all, but calling it (or anything else) false or not music or whatever is fucking lame and just makes you look like an asshole



It does seem like there's a lower percentage of musicians than fans within extreme genres that worry about this kind of crap.


----------

